# Frame sizing(Giant Trance)



## Rjmuir45 (May 17, 2021)

I’m gonna have to consult the experts in this field, note I am in the beginning stages of purchasing a new full suspension bike with little experience other than previous hardtails. I found an extremely enticing 27.5 Trance with an unfortunate XL frame, but am wondering if I may be able to adapt. It’s a 2015 trance 2 with light use with an asking price of $1400! Too good to pass up right ? I am currently sitting at 5’11 do you guys think an XL would be a bad move for an 18 year old with room to grow ?


----------



## Oey12 (Aug 15, 2020)

For reference I am 5’5 and I comfortably ride a small Trance 3. I can go medium but I have always regretted that in the past. I think an XL is going to be to big...


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Nope, a Large may even be too big if he has long arms and inseam and short torso.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Going off off the 2015 geo chart I found, you may be fine. The Trance has smaller reach and stack numbers than my medium Mondraker foxy, and I am 5'8".


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

dubthang said:


> Going off off the 2015 geo chart I found, you may be fine. The Trance has smaller reach and stack numbers than my medium Mondraker foxy, and I am 5'8".


This chart? Giant Bikes Size Chart


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Mountainfrog said:


> This chart? Giant Bikes Size Chart


No. That chart does not match any of the charts I have seen for a 2015 Trance.


----------



## Al.B (May 27, 2021)

I'm 6' and am usually in between Med and large or at least on the low end of Large. It's usually better to size up vs down when in between, but jumping to XL is too much. I think you'll regret it later if you did. Chances are at 18, you're pretty close to fully grown, at least for most.


----------

